# Canadian forces scare off pirate attack



## GAP (4 Jun 2008)

Canadian forces scare off pirate attack
By THE CANADIAN PRESS OTTAWA 
Article Link

 Canadian troops conducting anti-terrorism operations in the waters near Somalia appear to have scared off a pirate attack on a commercial vessel. 

The Department of National Defence says HMCS Calgary was operating in the area Tuesday morning when a call for assistance was heard from a vessel apparently under attack by small arms fire. 

A DND statement released late Tuesday says the frigate, sailing about 120 kilometres off the coast of Somalia, changed course, got close to the scene of the attack and a Sea King helicopter flew near the vessel. 

The statement says two small boats were observed in the area and "appeared to be armed." 

Calgary's commanding officer, Kelly Larkin, is quoted as saying he is convinced that the presence of the Canadian helicopter drove the attackers away and prevented further attacks on commercial vessels that day. 

Calgary is one of three Canadian warships currently assigned to Operation ALTAIR, Canada's contribution to the U.S.-led coalition fleet conducting anti-terrorist operations in the Persian Gulf and Arabian Sea.
More on link


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jun 2008)

Insert mandatory comment about Seaking's falling on the pirate ship.


----------



## geo (4 Jun 2008)

Who woulda thought.... a Sea King was able to scare off the Pirates.

Not bad for an old girl


----------



## gaspasser (4 Jun 2008)

...ummm, maybe the bad guys had heard about the Sea Kings and were afraid it would fall on them in pieces and that's what scared them off.... ;D


my apologies to king mechs...


----------



## jzaidi1 (4 Jun 2008)

It's be way cooler if the attackers caught the silhoutte of a few sea-born Apache gunships heading their way.  OK - time to wake up.  I just wish Canada invested in gunship helos.  Those 'ol Seakings are worthy airframes but they need to be retired ASAP.

You know what they say about war - 99% boredom and 1% sheer adrenaline rush.  I wonder how many of thoses sailors on the HMCS Calgary were pissing themselves with excitement about intercepting real life pirates?

J


----------



## Haggis (4 Jun 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> I wonder how many of thoses sailors on the HMCS Calgary were pissing themselves with excitement about intercepting real life pirates?



Probably far fewer than the number of pirates pissing themselves in fear of facing off with a fully armed frigate itching for a scrap.

This is not the first time it's happened and it won't be the last. This one just got reported.


----------



## McG (4 Jun 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> ... a few sea-born Apache gunships ...


Is there such a thing?  I did not think any nation had ship based Apache.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (4 Jun 2008)

This is extremely thin but it looks like there was a proposal for sea-based Apaches.

http://www.driko.org/usdes_a.html (under AH-64 designation)

Perhaps more to follow


----------



## jzaidi1 (4 Jun 2008)

Ahh Damnit!

That was supposed to be top secret info   Actually the sea-born Apache was a joke I made up - but I guess it isn't now.  The US Military beat me to the puch by about 28 years according to the link.

J


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (4 Jun 2008)

Here is something a little more substantial. Note the date of the source though.

http://www.aviastar.org/helicopters_eng/mcdonnell_sea_apache.php


----------



## hugh19 (4 Jun 2008)

I have no source, but I think the British were looking at Apaches to work off the  HMS OCEAN.


----------



## jzaidi1 (4 Jun 2008)

Just read the above document.  It would use "Canadian-made" Bear Trap pull-down system - cool!!  The artistic interpretation leaves much to be desired though - it looks a bit like a boat plus no fear/awe inspiring Gatling gun.  Missles are cool but nothing compares to the sight of an Apache shredding up vehicles and buildings with 1000 round/minute rotating barrels of fury while it hangs a few feet above the ground (or in this case water).

J


----------



## 3rd Herd (4 Jun 2008)

more:

Frigate intervenes in pirate attack
Times Colonist

"When the helicopter arrived, crews spotted two small boats that appeared to be armed near the vessel in the Gulf of Aden, about 120 kilometres off the coast of Somalia.

"I am convinced that the presence of our aircraft drove them away from the traffic lanes and prevented any further attack today on merchant shipping in the area," said Cmdr. Kelly Larkin, commanding officer of the multi-purpose frigate."

http://www.canada.com/victoriatimescolonist/news/story.html?id=f832277a-d14f-4294-a040-16ec91babecd


----------



## Hotspur (4 Jun 2008)

Not too many folks who get to say they scared off pirates.  Here's hoping that many a sailor of HMCS Calgary deeply embellishes the story for the ears of the grandkids later in life.


----------



## geo (4 Jun 2008)

FWIW, I believe the Apachees had some problems with corrosion... one of the reasons the USMC has continued to operate the (super)Cobras


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jun 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> I just wish Canada invested in gunship helos.  Those 'ol Seakings are worthy airframes but they need to be retired ASAP.



 :

Like to compare apples to baseball bats do you ?

Your beloved Apache wouldnt be much help with ASW and other naval missions. The CH-124 was not designed to be a gunship nor does it pretend to be. The fact that its 40 years old has jack s**t to do with anything.



			
				geo said:
			
		

> FWIW, I believe the Apachees had some problems with corrosion... one of the reasons the USMC has continued to operate the (super)Cobras



All aircraft operating on or around salt water have to deal with corosion issues. Its just a fact of life when operating in that environment. Thats why we have some pretty agressive corosion control programs.


----------



## NL_engineer (4 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Like to compare apples to baseball bats do you ?



 :rofl:



I don't think it was the Sea King that scared them off, but ship boat it launched off  ;D


----------



## chanman (5 Jun 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> Just read the above document.  It would use "Canadian-made" Bear Trap pull-down system - cool!!  The artistic interpretation leaves much to be desired though - it looks a bit like a boat plus no fear/awe inspiring Gatling gun.  Missles are cool but nothing compares to the sight of an Apache shredding up vehicles and buildings with 1000 round/minute rotating barrels of fury while it hangs a few feet above the ground (or in this case water).
> 
> J



What rotating barrels?  Apaches have always had a single barrel 30mm chain gun








You may be thinking of the AH-1 Cobra (obligatory wiki link to AH-1 armaments)


Chain guns and Gatling guns aren't the same thing


----------



## PO2FinClk (5 Jun 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> The artistic interpretation leaves much to be desired though - it looks a bit like a boat plus no fear/awe inspiring Gatling gun.


Sort of needs to have that "hull" design if it ever has to do water landings does it not? Also I do not think such a forward mounted gun would fair well after the bear trap hugs it to the deck, can you say "crunch"?


----------

